# List of Awesome Webcomics



## Rilvor (Apr 20, 2008)

You can read can't you? Let's have the links.

Suicide For Hire: http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/d/20041022.html
My most highly recommended comic. Never have I laughed so much.

Dan and Mab's Furry Adventures: http://www.missmab.com/Comics/Vol_001.php

Also highly recommended. Note: The art and content itself become much better further in.

Black Tapestries:
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/d/20020711.html


----------



## Fallen (Apr 20, 2008)

http://www.lfgcomic.com/ - Great for any WoW fans

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/ - Does this one really need an explination?

http://vgcats.com/ - Video game related, just can't forget this one

http://xkcd.com/ - Warning: this comic occasionally contains strong language (which may be unsuitable for children), unusual humor (which may be unsuitable for adults) and advanced mathematics (which may be unsuitable for liberal-arts majors).


These are the ones I usually keep up with


----------



## JAK3ST3RB (Apr 20, 2008)

Fallen said:
			
		

> http://vgcats.com/ - Video game related, just can't forget this one


vgcats kick ass


----------



## Takun (Apr 20, 2008)

Definitely Xkcd like mentioned.  That comic is in my head 99% of the time.
http://www.nuklearpower.com/latest.php
For oldschool love.


----------



## eevachu (Apr 20, 2008)

http://headtripcomics.comicgenesis.com/
Very random.  Very funny.

http://thezombiehunters.com/tzh/index.php
I. <3. Looting.

http://www.straysonline.com/
Probably the most professional looking free web comic I've come across.  Beautifully drawn and beautifully written.

http://grim.snafu-comics.com/
Bleedman is a genius.  Check out his other comics too!

http://www.theblackbloodalliance.com/
For all you multicoloured wolf fans. :3

http://lackadaisy.foxprints.com/
Cats and speakeasies.  What more could you want?

http://manga.clone-army.org/
For those with more insane in black and white tastes.

http://www.smackjeeves.com/
Best archive of comics I've found on the net.  Has hundreds of awesome comics.


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (Apr 20, 2008)

Gunnerkrigg Court - A spectacular comic I recently found, filled with magic and wonder. The artwork is great, and the story is really awesome.
Zom-Ben - A comic about a zombie super hero. Pretty cool, it's just starting out so not much has happened yet. It's written by a friend of a friend of mine, and takes place in my home town. 
The Nineteenth-Century Industrialist - I love the characters and art style, but there isn't much to say about it other than "random"
F@nb0y$ - one of the lesser-known gaming comics, even though it has fantastic art and is really funny. Even comes with mini-comics to supplement the major updates
Exterminatus Now - OK, it's a Sonic fan comic, but it's got a good plot well outside the Sonic storyline, and top notch artwork. Written by some acquaintances of mine from a few years back
Slightly Damned - Cute furry thing _almost_ goes to hell. Becomes friends with a retarded demon and emo angel, fun stuff all around.
TwoKinds - Fanservice.
Xen - Very well drawn comic about android furries ummm... blowing shit up. Abundance of nudity. The story hasn't really gone anywhere yet, but it's just so cute
Bunny - A comic about some bunnies. Difficult to describe.
Ozy and Millie - Furry kids doing furry kid things, but with more philosophy and politics. I make it sound boring, but it's really good. Very cute.
Penny Arcade - The uncontested champion of gaming comics. I dare you to find someone more successful in this field.
Witchprickers - A comic about a bat going to hell. It's got a quirky art style and is quite funny, written by that guy who never finishes any of his comics so I'm expecting it to die soon. 
Bob The Angry Flower - Bob... he's an angry flower. He gets into all sorts of shenanigans with his friends, a bored stump and a flying fetus.
The Adventures of Dr. McNinja - Awesomeness in it's purest form. This comic is not only well drawn, but has the most amazingly epic story ever. Seriously, a ninja _doctor_. 
Head Doctor Productions - Currently on a story about a guy with no arms questioning god's intentions. Good art, and very well written


----------



## lilEmber (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.pholph.com/ Jack, best web comic ever, highly, highly suggest it to everyone over age of 18, ismply due to its graphic nature and it dose have some (very few)  naughty strips.

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/ Better Days, drawn by the uber awesome Jay Naylor its furry and its very well done, follows main char fisk from a child to his adult years, still on going of course. PG 13 great for anyone.

http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/ I don't see this one listed I apologize if it is already, very well drawn, funny comic great for anyone.

http://fern.junglestudio.com/comics/GC/index.php good and cheese, new but so far got my eye on it <3 Good for all ages.


----------



## DarkTalbain64 (Apr 21, 2008)

Questionable Content
Carpe Diem
TwoKinds
Awkward Zombie


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.collectedcurios.com/sequentialart.html


----------



## OnyxVulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.the-whiteboard.com/

Furry + Paintball = My favorite.

I was reading this one before I even knew I was a fur.. years..

-Onyx


----------



## M. LeRenard (Apr 21, 2008)

For all you D&D nerds out there:
http://www.giantitp.com/
The Order of the Stick is brilliant.


----------



## Rhainor (Apr 21, 2008)

OnyxVulpine said:
			
		

> http://www.the-whiteboard.com/
> 
> Furry + Paintball = My favorite.
> 
> I was reading this one before I even knew I was a fur.. years..



The Whiteboard is pure awesomesauce.

Ironically, I don't think Doc's a furry; the only reason The Whiteboard uses furry characters is because he finds it easier to draw animal-people than humans.

...Although, Zig Zag _did_ make an appearance in one of the guest strips...


----------



## RabbitHare (Apr 21, 2008)

http://buttersafe.com/
http://www.creaturesinmyhead.com/
http://questionablecontent.net/
http://www.whiteninjacomics.com/
http://xkcd.com/

and of course a shameless plug of my own webcomic:
http://reederrabbit.com


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie)
http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
http://freefall.purrsia.com/ (Freefall)
http://genecatlow.com (Gene Catlow)
http://www.rhjunior.com/GH/ (Goblin Hollow)
http://www.hamletothehamster.blogspot.com/ (Hamleto the Hamster)(currently on hiatus)
http://www.pholph.com/ (Jack)(Warning: MATURE RATED!)
http://www.rhjunior.com/NT/ (Nip and Tuck)
http://www.rhjunior.com/totq/ (Tales of the Questor)
http://woodsforthetrees.comicgenesis.com/ (Woods For The Trees)
http://www.bristled-comic.com/ (Bristled)
http://whiteponyproductions.com/comicstrips/ctc/present.htm (Cross Time Cafe)
http://www.otterdude.com/ (Dume)
http://exterminatusnow.comicgenesis.com/ (Exterminatus Now)
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/ (Foxfire Chronicles)
http://furthiahigh.comicgenesis.com/ (Furthia High)
http://www.godspack.com/ (The Gods' Pack)
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ (Kit and Kay Boodle) (MATURE RATED)
http://www.peteristhewolf.com/ (Peter Is The Wolf)
http://www.raizap.com/sdamned/ (Slightly Damned)
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/ (Subject To Change)
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/ (Tales From The Mynarski Forest)
http://www.furnation.com/A_D/ (Anthros & Dungeons)

These are updated sporadically or on hiatus:
http://blacktapestries.comicgenesis.com/ (Black Tapestries)
http://www.rhjunior.com/CC/ (Camp Calomine)
http://www.liondogworks.com/fur-piled.html (Fur-piled)(MATURE-RATED)
http://furfire.org/ (Furfire)
http://www.lunardiaries.com/ (Lunar Diaries)
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php (Macropod Madness)
http://www.tfsnewworld.com/ (New World)
http://picklejuice.comicgenesis.com/ (Office Bitch)(MATURE)
http://www.sankam.net/PA_Current.html (Persona Animus)
http://www.rhjunior.com/TH/ (Tallyho!)
http://nbanc.co.uk/ (Not Big and Not Clever)


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 21, 2008)

Rilvor said:
			
		

> You can read can't you? Let's have the links.
> 
> Suicide For Hire: http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/d/20041022.html
> My most highly recommended comic. Never have I laughed so much.



Oh my god, I'm in tears, thats hilarious.


----------



## Aden (Apr 21, 2008)

WHAT. There is no K.C. Green here yet.

Bee Power
Horribleville


----------



## BritFoxx (Apr 21, 2008)

TyVulpine said:
			
		

> [Big ass list of webcomics that one must now have to read]



I'd love to go by your time, you seem to be on the 50 hour day the mass amount you've got there, I struggle to do my daily business and keep up with 3!


----------



## nurematsu (Apr 21, 2008)

I've seen all the webcomics I look at already listed except this one:
http://www.duelinganalogs.com another gaming webcomic. There are some pretty good ones here


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 21, 2008)

BritFoxx said:
			
		

> TyVulpine said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually, only a few of the ones I listed are updated every day (Kevin and Kell is the only one updated seven days a week). The rest update either once a week, or every other weekday (Cross Time Cafe, Slightly Damned and Peter Is The Wolf only update on Saturdays, Anthros & Dungeons updates once or twice a month) So, it's not really a big daily to-do thing.


----------



## Renton Whitetail (Apr 21, 2008)

http://www.deerme.net/cgi-bin/deerme.cgi (Deer Me)


----------



## RabbitHare (Apr 22, 2008)

eevachu said:
			
		

> http://thezombiehunters.com/tzh/index.php
> I. <3. Looting.



im very glad someone else likes her!


----------



## ~furfanatic~ (Apr 24, 2008)

http://www.goodcheese.com/  ---> High school with a Furry twist


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

I am sad to announce that one of the longest-running webcomics, Ozy and Millie, will be ending this year. D.C. Simpson has decided that she can no longer keep up quality strips, and so has decided to put O&M to bed, though she has left open the possibility of doing occasional longer-length strips of the cast in high-school.


----------



## Oni (Apr 26, 2008)

http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post-2.html


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 26, 2008)

Oni said:


> http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/archives/2003/04/post-2.html



Rofl good comic. Like the first strip.


----------



## Ishnuvalok (Apr 26, 2008)

For those who play warhammer 40k.
http://tsoalr.com/

Turn signals on a landraider.


----------



## Ceceil Felias (Apr 26, 2008)

Only one mention of Dr. McNinja... That's a real shame.

Though, hey, XKCD and OotS got mentioned too, so cool.


----------



## Hakar Kerarmor (Apr 26, 2008)

Here's one I enjoy quite a lot:
http://poisonedminds.com/


----------



## Mayfurr (Apr 28, 2008)

Rilvor said:


> Suicide For Hire: http://suicideforhire.comicgenesis.com/d/20041022.html
> My most highly recommended comic. Never have I laughed so much.



Thanks to you, I've just surfaced from an orgy of reading SFH end-to-end - I grinned, I chuckled, AND I damn near passed out from implied gruesomeness at one point. Bastards. But I love it.

Thank you SO very much 

BTW, what about Code Name: Hunter? http://www.rcsitravel.net/


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 28, 2008)

Finished the archives of "Better Days" and I highly recommend it. Deals with a lot of real life issues (drugs, overdosing, incest, rape (not together!), suicide, marriage, death, etc) seen through the eyes of kids/young adults.


----------



## AnarchicQ (Apr 28, 2008)

http://cheapthrills.xepher.net/ - Cheap thrills


----------



## Azraelle (Apr 29, 2008)

Only noticed it mentioned once in the thread so far, and that was in TyVulpine's huge list so it might have gone unnoticed.

[shameless-self-plug]
Bristled - http://www.bristled-comic.com
[/shameless-self-plug]


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 29, 2008)

Azraelle said:


> Only noticed it mentioned once in the thread so far, and that was in TyVulpine's huge list so it might have gone unnoticed.
> 
> [shameless-self-plug]
> Bristled - http://www.bristled-comic.com
> [/shameless-self-plug]



Oh, wow. Nice to meet the artist ^^ Hope you get around to updating the comic soon! Been waiting for a new strip!


----------



## AQB52 (Apr 30, 2008)

This is my webcomic:   http://aceandqueenie.com/    I haven't had time to update it,or the site itself in months!...I'm so pissed at myself...I want to get it going again in the worst way,but other work keeps demanding my attention,and I'm worried that no one will be interested when I finally do get back to it!


----------



## Digitalpotato (Apr 30, 2008)

http://thewotch.com <-- This is a good webcomic for people who like Buffy. If you didn't like Buffy for any reason, then I wouldn't reccomend it. But if you like random TFs or TGs, then go for it.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 30, 2008)

AQB52 said:


> This is my webcomic:   http://aceandqueenie.com/    I haven't had time to update it,or the site itself in months!...I'm so pissed at myself...I want to get it going again in the worst way,but other work keeps demanding my attention,and I'm worried that no one will be interested when I finally do get back to it!



Hey, Rusty! It's Tails from Radio Comix's website ^^ Fancy meeting you here.


----------



## Ainoko (Apr 30, 2008)

http://www.vincifruit.com/
http://www.genecatlow.com/
http://www.pholph.com/ this is rated nc-15
http://www.kevinandkell.com/
http://kitnkayboodle.comicgenesis.com/ this is rated nc-17
http://www.roomies-comic.com/cgi-bin/roomies.cgi
http://www.cyantian.net/  This link has links to other comics done by the artist
http://grim.snafu-comics.com/
http://mynarskiforest.purrsia.com/
http://www.jaynaylor.com/betterdays/
http://www.otterdude.com/
http://www.peterandcompany.com/
http://faultylogic.comicgenesis.com/
http://www.candicomics.com/
http://www.webcomicsnation.com/graveyardgreg/carpediem/series.php
http://www.bibp.com/macropodia/index.php
http://subjecttochange.comicgenesis.com/


These comics are all updated either daily, m-w-f, m-f, once a week, or when the artist has free time,  depending on the artist.

These comics are well worth bookmarking and reading everyday.


----------



## AQB52 (Apr 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Hey, Rusty! It's Tails from Radio Comix's website ^^ Fancy meeting you here.



Tails!!.....How are you doing??


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Apr 30, 2008)

Doing good ^^


----------



## M. LeRenard (May 1, 2008)

This is one I recently discovered (I think from someone's sig on this forum, actually...):
http://concessioncomic.com/
It's so incredibly over the top sometimes... I just laughed like crazy.  Lots of sexual themes and violence.


----------



## RedSavage (May 1, 2008)

www.lackadaisycats.com

A really great web comic, placed in the 1950's (i think), that time when alcohol was banned.
It's about a run-running group who get into all sorts of messes. It has a really great style to it, definitely my addition to this post.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 1, 2008)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> www.lackadaisycats.com
> 
> A really great web comic, placed in the 1950's (i think), that time when alcohol was banned.
> It's about a run-running group who get into all sorts of messes. It has a really great style to it, definitely my addition to this post.



Prohibition was from Jan 29, 1920 to Dec 5, 1933.


----------



## Jelly (May 1, 2008)

CoyoteCaliente said:


> www.lackadaisycats.com



This and K.C. Green get my vote.

XKCD's alright and Perry Bible Fellowship has its moments.


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 4, 2008)

Here's a gem that I recently found sifting through various archives:
http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/

I love it so ^_^


----------



## Ty Vulpine (May 4, 2008)

Lanceleoghauni said:


> Here's a gem that I recently found sifting through various archives:
> http://foxfire.comicgenesis.com/
> 
> I love it so ^_^



That's another of my favorites. I just wish it would be updated...


----------



## Lanceleoghauni (May 5, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> That's another of my favorites. I just wish it would be updated...



quite so... its depressing isn't it?


----------



## Nighthawk07 (May 15, 2008)

The one I think is very good is "Las Lindas". IÂ´tÂ´s a very funny one 
http://www.katbox.net/laslindas/


----------



## Hybrid Project Alpha (May 15, 2008)

http://www.katebeaton.com/Site/Welcome.html

Really funny if you either love history or grew up in the maritimes


----------



## Test_Subject (May 16, 2008)

Leisure Town.

Prolly the most weirdly epic and funny comic ever. I recommend "Pussy Driven" as the first read.

Though personally my favorite one is "Q.A. Confidential". 

Very unique style. I highly reccomend it.

http://www.leisuretown.com

It has anthros...


----------



## Aurelia (May 16, 2008)

NewfDraggie said:


> http://www.pholph.com/ Jack, best web comic ever, highly, highly suggest it to everyone over age of 18, ismply due to its graphic nature and it dose have some (very few)  naughty strips.



Agreed!  Jack was the first ever web comic I read and still my favourite by far!


----------



## Kijibwa (May 20, 2008)

No one mention
http://www.Sabrina-Online.com Didn't wanted to read it at first when I was 16.


----------



## Hyenaworks (May 30, 2008)

Kijibwa said:


> No one mention
> http://www.Sabrina-Online.com Didn't wanted to read it at first when I was 16.



I was gonna say.  That comic is a legend.


----------



## duo2nd (May 31, 2008)

Forget about my post.


----------



## senkei242 (Jun 15, 2008)

http://belfrycomics.net/ 
the largest list of web comics anywhere on the web (i think...) this site is huge!

http://www.raccoony.com/
i just like reading this one over and over +18


----------



## Selunca (Jun 16, 2008)

Kijibwa said:


> No one mention
> http://www.Sabrina-Online.com Didn't wanted to read it at first when I was 16.



Omg, Thanks for posting that. I've been looking for the comic for years and couldn't remember the name. Thank you! *goes to re-read the entire thing*


----------



## Shade Koba (Jun 29, 2008)

Well besides the Better Days Comic (which has been posted several times XD), and VG Cats, there's not much else I've read that's worth posting.

So besides the few on Foxtalestimes... are there any good babyfur web comics out there?


----------



## LuckyM (Jul 4, 2008)

dont forget closetcoon its my personal fav =) http://raccoony.com/


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 30, 2008)

''Not Big And Not Clever'' is my number one choice. It was fun while it lasted. Too bad the guy decided to quit it and erase it from face of the Earth. It would be such an amusement to read it once again, but oh well...Now I save everything I like to my PC just in case it gets erased.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> ''Not Big And Not Clever'' is my number one choice. It was fun while it lasted. Too bad the guy decided to quit it and erase it from face of the Earth. It would be such an amusement to read it once again, but oh well...Now I save everything I like to my PC just in case it gets erased.



It's back up, with new material.


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> It's back up, with new material.



Yeah I know that site is up again with great new stuff, but comic itself is gone...unless I'm missing something.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Aug 30, 2008)

SilviaIsMyHero said:


> Yeah I know that site is up again with great new stuff, but comic itself is gone...unless I'm missing something.



No, the comic is gone, as Cebereus (sp) said he had forgotten where it was going, and decided to start over. But, I like the new look (and the videos, especially "Rockoons")


----------



## SilviaIsMyHero (Aug 30, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> No, the comic is gone, as Cebereus (sp) said he had forgotten where it was going, and decided to start over. But, I like the new look (and the videos, especially "Rockoons")



Yeah, his animations never failed to amaze me. Oh well... at least he kept characters.


----------



## Chapstick (Sep 2, 2008)

http://www.little-tales.com/ (Slice of life Furry Webcomic, also has a comics series based off a book going too)

http://faultylogic.comicgenesis.com/ (Random funny stuff, also a few video comics )

http://darklegacycomics.com/ (For all the WOW players like me )

Not the best comics but taking a look at.


----------



## MeatSnack1 (Sep 7, 2008)

http://www.squirrelworks.com/zones/coz-effect/index.htmla
A toony style comic focusing on a band made up of anthro squirrels.
Hasnt been updated in a while tho.



http://www.lfgcomic.com/
a WOW comic, one of the main characters is a bull.

enjoy.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 13, 2008)

http://www.housepetscomic.com/ Funny comic about a dog and cat living together with their human masters. Peanut Butter, the dog, seems to have a crush on his housemate Grape Jelly, a female cat. That gets Peanut in trouble with the local dogpack and other amusing things happen. Pretty good B&W comic, I'd give it an A-.


----------



## Wait Wait (Sep 13, 2008)

Shade Koba said:


> VG Cats





> worth posting.


hahaha


----------



## StainMcGorver (Sep 14, 2008)

VGCATSVGCATSVGCATSVGCATSVGcatsvgcatsvgcatsvgcats...


----------



## Diem Adrienne (Sep 14, 2008)

Wow, quite a list of webcomics, there. I'll definitely have to sort through them to find some new favorites. ^.^

I have a list of my own! I love webcomics and was somewhat sad not to see some of these listed. And yeah, I know some are already listed, I'm just posting what I read. 

*Still going strong/ regular updates
Phoenix Requiem *â™¥â™¥*
Zap! In Space *â™¥*â™¥
Fey Winds
A Softer World* (no actual storyline, but it's _hilarious_)
*Lackadaisy *â™¥
Kimono's Townhouse
*Cardboard Angel
Strays*
MegaTokyo *x*
*El Goonish Shive *â™¥*
Sinfest
Sparkling Generation Valkyrie Yuuki*
Girly *x*
*Two Kinds* â™¥*â™¥
Red String *â™¥
Fox Tails *x*
*Earthsong* â™¥*
Kawaii Not
Girl Genius* â™¥*â™¥
Flipside *â™¥
*Kitsune Jewel*


*Seems to be on hiatus or rarely updates... T.T
*Patches â™¥
A Modest Destiny (I still hope for it to return! I love it muchly!)
Fantasy Realms
Fainting Spells
*Rainbow Carousel* â™¥ (Please update! T.T)
*White Noise* (You, too... T.T)
Fallen


*Finished comics/ never to continue*
I Harth Darth
Arcana
Between Two Worlds
Good Cheese (I'm sad it ended! I really wanted to see what happened... >.<)
Ganbare! Shimura-san
Inverloch


I have hearts by my favorites, Xs by the ones I don't check anymore, and the ones in bold are the ones I check daily. Some I don't check every day to let pages build up for me to read.  And I don't check anything on the weekends, except PostSecret, which is not a webcomic, but it is full of awesomeness and win. Updates every Sunday.


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Sep 14, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> http://www.dandyandcompany.com/ (Dandy and Company)
> http://www.kevinandkell.com/ (Kevin and Kell)
> http://www.ozyandmillie.org/ (Ozy and Millie) (*ending soon*)
> http://www.ozfoxes.com/fauxpas.htm (Faux Pas)
> ...



Just reposting and editing/adding a few more.


----------



## Papi the Fox (Sep 14, 2008)

Jou have Jack on there. That makes me happy.


----------



## Azraelle (Sep 17, 2008)

TyVulpine said:


> Oh, wow. Nice to meet the artist ^^ Hope you get around to updating the comic soon! Been waiting for a new strip!



I'm now updating again on an almost-regular basis - at least once a week.


----------



## psion (Sep 18, 2008)

I was wondering if Bristled was still being updated or if the creator was swamped.  Thanks for the update Azraelle.
As for me, three webcomics I haven't seen really mentioned are Ctrl+Alt+Delete, 21st Century Fox, and Las Lindas (I'll find links later.)
While it's true CAD is drawn by a egotistical little twank who based the main character on himself, it's not THAT bad plotwise.  The actual canon plot is actually not bad material for a soap opera, his jokes on video game culture are not as great as some others but not particularly crass either (mostly because they're truer then we'd like to admit.)
21st Century Fox is perhaps the one out of my three that is truely worthy of being an "awesome webcomic."  The stories are funny yet relativent and thought-provoking at the same time, his characters are relatively multi-faceted with layers that gradually peel off more and more as the comic progresses, and his creativity for technological devices is amazing.
Las Lindas....  It's a group project between three people so naturally some members aren't as stellar as others but for the most part it's not bad.  It would be better if the cast ran into a problem they couldn't conquer with the usual deus ex machina character that occasionally pops up and actually had to rely on themselves.
It's hinted that such a encounter is in the works but eh, there's developments in the characters that I'm either missing or seem completely left-field.
So yeah, here's my less then lukewarm submissions to the list of awesome webcomics.


----------



## Russian Rainbow (Sep 18, 2008)

Favorite webcomic would have to be closetcoon, absolutely love it, wish some more would come out already. ^_^


----------



## ClosetMonster (Oct 12, 2008)

Many of these I enjoy too (and you've turned me on to a few more.)

I gotta list my own though.  It's the self-promoting-web-artist thing to do.  

http://babeinthewoods.comicgenesis.com


----------



## Ty Vulpine (Oct 12, 2008)

Azraelle said:


> I'm now updating again on an almost-regular basis - at least once a week.



Or was...oh, well. Hope you get your financial problems fixed ^^


----------



## jinxtigr (Oct 13, 2008)

I don't normally list which ones I'm following, but for FA I will 

Better Days, Freefall, XKCD, Penny Arcade, Achewood, Jack, E and Mu. Not counting comics that I'll also go look at, but which aren't bookmarked.

I was talking to the guy who does Housepets (talking at, really) on a forum, and he's a little distressed at the people who would like to watch the dog and cat get it on  I don't think he quite followed that through to its logical conclusion. It's not likely to happen but I thought the general concept was awesome too 


I do Tally Road at http://www.tallyroad.com/ daily, and I'm getting out my urges to learn to draw pr0n on FA at http://www.furaffinity.net/user/jinxtigr/ where hopefully practice will help me improve


----------

